# MAC Samples



## sherice (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure where to post this....I e-mailed mac to see if they had any samples....because I'm dying to try them....I'm just so nervous to spend that much money...they of course said no....was wondering if any of you girls had any mac products or samples...that maybe you don't want? :icon_sad:


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 5, 2006)

Check out the swap center. If you have products to swap people might be more than willing to swap. Also, you can purchase some items on Ebay in samples, such as strobe cream, pigments, lipglass, skinfinishes, etc.


----------



## sherice (Mar 5, 2006)

thank you


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 5, 2006)

Sherice I would try checking out the Swaps and For Sale sections of MuT... I know I sell pigment samples, but if you want samples of OTHER MAC Products I would suggest you posting a "Wanted" post in either of those forums.

When I went to MAC Pro recently, the MA made me up some samples, but he said they have been encouraged to NOT give out samples of MAC stuff bc people will try to sell them on Ebay etc. So your local MAC MA might not make up samples...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 5, 2006)

i'd say definitely try a counter/store.

good luck!


----------



## Liz (Mar 5, 2006)

they MIGHT give a sample of some of the skincare or foundations. they only give samples that they can actually put into a container. so you can't sample studio fix or e/s


----------



## Sophia (Mar 5, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel!!! I'm soooo pissed off!!!!! I went yesterday to a MAC counter and ask from aMA very nicely that in the past I was broken out from Studio Fix and I want to buy the Select Tint but I want tot try it first, so if she could give me a sample and she said that Mac doesn't give samples of anything!!! OHHHHHHH!!!!! I hate that in Greece, this only here happens!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been able to get the occasional skincare sample after I've told them I live 2 hours away from the counter so wouldn't be able to return anything that I didn't get on with. They don't give out cosmetic samples in the UK though.


----------



## kboogie007 (Mar 5, 2006)

The same thing happened to me when i went to my Mac counter here in FL...I was so mad because I was buying stuff too so it wasn't like I was wasting the Ma's time but that's what he said...no more samples.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 5, 2006)

:sadyes::sadyes::sadyes: Same here...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 5, 2006)

I've still been able to get samples of stuff here...just got one the other day...of course, I usually buy a couple of things before I get the sample...but still.


----------



## lainey (Mar 6, 2006)

I was actually given a studio finish concealer sample lol


----------



## Marisol (Mar 6, 2006)

I always ask for samples and I have never been turned down. It seems that if I go to a counter where the MA's know me, they tend to be more generous with their samples.


----------



## saratee (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a person on Youtube who gives great makeup tutorials and reviews,Julie. She recommended www dot shopallbeauty dot com. you can see the video on her channel


----------



## 112465ruby (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Mac samples  bright fuschia,some color pearl white macy's forgot to label, violet, kelly green   13.50 with ship to you, Thanks Ruby,


----------



## 112465ruby (Mar 18, 2011)

Cn you ladies tell me your favorite pigments. I am opening an on line store and need to know what mac pigments are most desired for purchase. Thanks,


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ruby...........please utilize out Members Marketplace to advertise your MAC pigments.  Here is a link......Thanks.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/wiki/member-market-place


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 18, 2011)

All Cosmetics Wholesale. At least, the pigments and minis.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've used the Makeup Geek store to purchase smaller samples of pigment powders.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 19, 2011)

Most counters will take returns if you buy something and it doesn't work for your skin type, etc. they will gladly take it back.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Most of the time, if you make a purchase at your nearest MAC counter, they will give you a sample. Not every MAC retailer does this, but there are several that do. If you are looking to purchase MAC samples instantly, I would recommend www.thebodyneeds.com  to do that. Also, Kikikinzz posted the store, http://stores.thebeautysampler.com which is another store/website that offers MAC samples.


----------

